# Shooting At Cans From 10m (video)



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

I bought myself a video camera the other day so i thought i'd take it for a spin. I set up a couple of small cans in my just built catch box 10m away and had some fun. I'm using a plywood slingshot MJ sent me (thanks again mate) set up with 1745s. At this stage i only have marbles for ammo. This is the backyard of my house which is on an acre and a half in the rainforest.....My chooks are pretty gutsy....haha

Stevo


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Good job


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Very good shooting! Looks like a nice set-up. -- Tex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Your a good shot! Nice seeing folks setups.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice shooting! Its always great to see vids from our fellow shooters in the community.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hammeron Frazier (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice shooting. Them chickens don't seem to be bothered by your ammo flying by. One of my dogs will sit and watch me shoot sometimes, when I draw she starts to growl, when I release she legs it!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Phhht, ding! Phhht, ding!, Phhht, ding! The sound of suffering cans never gets old.
Chickens are dumb. Mine walk under the target all the time.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Nice shooting, nice looking place!*


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shooting mate, those chickens are like my dog, he is forever wandering in front of the catch box, stupid dog


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice shooting. Quite a few moving target hits as well. Grats.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

thanks guys....i appreciate the feedback....my chooks sure are dumb...haha


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Great shooting! and like Tex said it looks liek you have a pretty sweet setup.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

What a great place to shoot!
Glad the slingshot is working for you, it's really cool to see you using it








Good shooting


----------

